# HP PSC 1510 and CUPS 1.4.2.



## SpeedVin (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello all users.
I'm new on this forum but I use FreeBSD for some time.
2 days ago I plugged my printer (HP PSC 1510) ,installed neded ports and configured the device but when I want to print test page I got an followed error in status field:

```
"/usr/local/libexec/cups/backend/hp failed"
```
HPLIP3 is installed all software works good execpt printing and when want to print a document from abiword it says that job is complete ,but printer doesen't do anything.
Thanks for help.


----------



## bjs (Dec 5, 2009)

According to pervious posts about CUPS 1.4.2 the port may be broken for usb printers... see:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8931

One solution is to roll back to v. 1.3 and try again...


----------



## SpeedVin (Dec 5, 2009)

bjs said:
			
		

> According to pervious posts about CUPS 1.4.2 the port may be broken for usb printers... see:
> 
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8931
> 
> One solution is to roll back to v. 1.3 and try again...


Thanks for answer.
That's not good is there any easy way to rollback to version 1.3.X?


----------



## bjs (Dec 5, 2009)

Just checked the CUPS port and seems there's been another update to v. 1.4.2_1. So maybe it had been fixed now.


----------



## SpeedVin (Dec 5, 2009)

bjs said:
			
		

> Just checked the CUPS port and seems there's been another update to v. 1.4.2_1. So maybe it had been fixed now.


Sadly, no just tested the same situation.
BTW.I sended a bug about usb interface in CUPS.


----------



## bjs (Dec 5, 2009)

Just curious, did you do:

`$ make config`

before you compiled the port and checked usb support?


----------



## SpeedVin (Dec 6, 2009)

bjs said:
			
		

> Just curious, did you do:
> 
> `$ make config`
> 
> before you compiled the port and checked usb support?


Yes


----------



## atomicplayboy (Dec 10, 2009)

The most recent commit fixed my USB printer problems. Apparently the port wasn't taking into account that libusb was pulled into base for release 8. You might want to update your ports tree and give it another go.


----------



## dreisigmeyer (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm having the same problem with a PSC 2355 even after updating the ports tree.


----------



## kyuurisando (Dec 18, 2009)

I am as well with a DeskJet 5940:

```
FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #9: Tue Dec 15 21:42:13 EST 2009
cups-base-1.4.2_3   Common UNIX Printing System: Server
```


----------

